# Kwik Fit Offer



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Kwik Fit are doing a very good offer for Michelin Agilis camping tyres(215/75/16)of £126.70 each,fully fitted at a branch or mobile fitting,includes new valve,balancing and disposal.
http://www.kwik-fit.com/tyre-search.asp.
That's the best price I've seen,I think it's online payment only.Just ordered 4 online as mine are 6 years old and showing signs of sidewall cracking.Should be fitted on my drive next wednesday.:smile2:Will update when the job is completed.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Screenshot


----------

